# beagle first aid



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Every time i take my beagle out bunny hunting, he always seems to catch the end of his ear on a rose bush cutting it open. Does anyone know of anything that I can put on it in the field to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about those styptic pens that are used to stop the bleeding when you shave?


----------



## miknad10 (Jun 12, 2011)

New skin liquid bandage works


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree nu skin works great

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for the idea, my wife tells me we even have some. i will try it tomorrow if i have to. i'm trying a different farm to hunt. hopefully there won't be so many rose bushes.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My german shorthair pointer cuts the tips of her ears and they won't stop bleeding...I have some powder I got at petsmart to cause them to clot up...but after the third trip to the vet for stitches, the vet told me in am emergency to use super glue...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

well that's different, so far it has not been bad enough to warrant a trip to the vet for stitches.i try to wrap and bandage it once at home to stop the bleeding but that drives him crazy and after 1 big shake of the head i have to start over again. super glue sounds like a good idea


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

+2 on the super glue if it is good enough for me to use on my cuts then should work great for dogs


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

when mine bleed my rule is 20 minutes give it time to clot on its own usually it will. Ive also found that the more you hunt them the tougher their ears get i hunt mine year round and they usually barely bleed anymore. A hunting buddy once told me feed them vitamin k as a prevention. i researched it and it is used for people who are getting ready for surgeries but my only hang up is that it is a clot factor and in some it can increase the risk of heart attack so i don't know how it would be for dogs. Anyone heard of that before?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

the issue with glue is that sometimes the ear cuts gap to where you can't really use it especially if they have thinner hound like ears


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My pointer accidentally ate a box of rat poison once, which is basically a high dose of blood thinner (it was indirectly my fault and my wife was rather pissed at me). But after pouring peroxide down her throat to make her throw up and a trip to the vet for the charcoal treatment the vet had us give her potassium pills every day for a couple of weeks...so I don't think it can hurt... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know how you feel i have 4 beagles. Flour works good in a pinch


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

i think i'll give him a break for now. i am keeping him in his cage in the house so they close up real good. came in from hunting yesterday with both ears cut. they closed up on their own, but after one good shake of the head they opened up again. what a mess. does anyone know where there are some good grassy fields in the youngstown/columbiana area to run him? need to get away from all the rose bushes.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I've used flour also flour also works on nails that are cut too short


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Shaun69007 said:


> I know how you feel i have 4 beagles. Flour works good in a pinch


I'm just curious as to how the flour works? I've used Gold Bond Medicated powder on my dogs (especially for those heat spots) with pretty good results. But my dogs aren't used for hunting, just pets.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

flour forms like a paste to stop the bleeding


----------

